# Newbie with a garage find



## Bigump (Apr 23, 2013)

Found this in a neighbors garage. Working on it now.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...what color is that???...appears like it might be silver with some purple in it...I believe the color is called Iris Mist and member Purple Haze has one that color...he would know more about it but I recall he said it was a somewhat rare color...more pics please!

Bill


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice find, man how long was it in there??


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

nice. did ya dope out the trim tag , engine block, ect.?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Iris Mist '65's? Yeah, I find one or two of those every other month or so. They're all over the place, especially those darn hard to drive 4 speed tripower cars. I wish I could find something that got better gas mileage, like a Chevette or something....
Seriously, more photos, facts, and information, PLEASE! We _need_ to know!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ughhhhh, I....I.... I feel weak.....Iris....... Mist .......65..................Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh. 


Wish my "neighbor" had an ol' Pontiac like that in his garage. Car looks damn solid too.......

:willyetails damn it, DETAILS!!!!:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ALKY I almost edited your post to make the last sentence bigger but didn't.:willy::cheersarty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man.... that's a find indeed.

Bear


----------

